# New dude from Folsom, CA



## Tony G (Dec 17, 2019)

I've been doing my own version of smoked meats for a while on a gas grill with indirect heat, etc. My wife just got me a Traeger.
My baby-backs & my tri-tips are usually excellent as are my Thanksgiving turkeys. Everyone loved my smoked turkey this year, more than the one my wife cooked in the oven. Even though I love burgers, I don't do them too well... boneless skinless chicken breasts, either. I guess it's whole e-coli & salmonella fear that makes me cook those too much.
Looking forward to using the Traeger to make things like beef jerkey and to see if it will make things meals like turkey & ribs less labor-intensive.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio. Great place you found here to share and learn.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome, Tony, from across the river in Roseville. Glad you're here and making people smile with your smoked meats.

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## S-met (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome from just up the road in Plumas Lake. We are getting a strong Nor-cal presence.


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome from just up the hill.
-HS


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum from another NorCal guy !


----------



## Siemens126 (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome from Curtis Park!


----------



## forktender (Dec 18, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I've been doing my own version of smoked meats for a while on a gas grill with indirect heat, etc. My wife just got me a Traeger.
> My baby-backs & my tri-tips are usually excellent as are my Thanksgiving turkeys. Everyone loved my smoked turkey this year, more than the one my wife cooked in the oven. Even though I love burgers, I don't do them too well... boneless skinless chicken breasts, either. I guess it's whole e-coli & salmonella fear that makes me cook those too much.
> Looking forward to using the Traeger to make things like beef jerkey and to see if it will make things meals like turkey & ribs less labor-intensive.



Welcome to the forum.
I'm another guy from Kali.  living under the oppression of our State officials. 
Now that I cheered you up, I'm Dan I live in the peoples' republic of Clayton in the east bay area not too far from you.

As far as chicken goes watch for the forum sponsor "Inkbird" they have great discounts codes and give aways for cordless and instant read thermometers. But the reason that I'm mentioning them in this post is they also have great discounts on their Sous Vide machines. And holy cow once you have S.V. chicken you will never want to eat it any other way. It's amazing what it does to skinless breasts for pasta or sauces  or anything you would do with breast meat or thighs. And whole birds turn out amazing for use in things like chicken salad, enchiladas, tamales, matzo ball soup, chicken and dumplings or just eating plain old chicken and rice or chicken sandwiches. I'm telling you it's so easy to do, it truly is set it and  forget it cooking that comes out amazing and its perfect every single time, check them out.

 I don't work for or get any benefits for mention Inkbird, I'm just happy too pass on savings too others for products that work just as well as the other overpriced versions made by well known name brand companies.

Have a great Christmas, Hanuka, Kwanzaa or whatever you celebrate throughout the holidays.
Dan.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! We moved here six months back from Elk Grove, CA, the State of Confusion is a great place to be* from. *RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Plenty of guys on here with pellet grills to help you out with any questions you may have!
Al


----------



## Tony G (Dec 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Plenty of guys on here with pellet grills to help you out with any questions you may have!
> Al


Thank you, sir.


----------



## bworthy (Dec 18, 2019)

Tony G welcome, it’s nice to have a fellow Folsomite on the forum!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey there from So Cal. It’s wonderful to have you here with us. 

G


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 20, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Tony G (Dec 20, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forums, glad to have ya join the fun. I'm just a short drive across the country. 

Chris


----------



## Tony G (Dec 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome to the forums, glad to have ya join the fun. I'm just a short drive across the country.
> 
> Chris


Going to check out some of your recipes... always lean on the experienced folks.


----------

